# tring different diets



## lightning95 (Oct 26, 2009)

So, my ibs-d (maybe a, not sure yet) has gotten incredibly bad in the last few months. I've tried a bunch of the meds/supplements, and have eliminated all the generic triggers (greasy food, caffeine, a lot of dairy, etc.), and I'm still in pain after every meal. So I've decided that something in my diet has to be making this worse, and if I can find it, things will get better (maybe wishful thinking, but...)So I'm not sure what the next step is after deciding to experiment with diet. I know many people have gone on strict elimination diets to isolate their triggers. Has anyone else done that? I know the diet itself is temporary to find the triggers, but I still don't know how I'd do it. Has anyone tried the Specific Carbohydrates Diet? It seems really strict, but if it works... Does anyone know any other diet changes I could try? It can be a really strict diet (I'll do anything right now), but it has to be one with which I can keep on my weight, as weight loss is a major concern right now.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I started off with the Candida diet which restricts more food than SCD. Then after feeling better for a few months my diet became close to SCD. And now it is my own personal diet that works for me.Here is the Candida diet that I followed. http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/Things I don't like about SCD is that is does not get into eating good fats. This is important when on a low carb diet to keep you weight up. I also can't tolerate pasturized dairy, I tried switching to raw dairy and my body likes it much better.Good luck on the diet.







Pat


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a small study that shows some IBS-Ders do well on a low carb diet. They used Atkins but from the things people say here I think you could use any of them that you think you will stick to.


----------



## lightning95 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks, I will definitely look into trying low carb/grain type things. The candida diet sounds interesting, but it said on the website it was for ibs with constipation... I don't know if I misunderstood, but I need no more poop! I think I'm going to try to talk to a nutritionist before starting anything big, just to figure out how to stay nourished.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

lightning95,I have had IBS-d for decades. The only thing that has helped me thus far is a low-carb diet. Not a cure, but a huge help.Once I read Pimentel's book, I made some modifications which helped me further. Counter-intuitively, I eliminated all raw fruits and vegetables. The small amount of carbs I had each day I ate in the form of refined grains or potatoes. Oddly, this gave me additional improvements.I would be very suspicious of a licensed nutritionist. My experience with them is that they really do not understand very much about nutrition.I am currently experimenting with other dietary regimens. So far, none of them are better than meat, with small quantities of refined grains or potatoes. But I continue to experiment.I used to have as many as 10 bowel movements daily. Once I changed to low-carb, my BMs became normal and comfortable. I wish you the best in your search for better health.


----------

